# Problemes keynote



## Alcath (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, malgre l'importation de fichiers pdf dans keynote via itunes, les fichiers presents dans l'ipad restent en gris. Impossible de les ouvrir. Avez-vous le solution svp


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Novembre 2011)

Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait importer (de façon exploitable) des fichiers PDFs dans le keynote de l'ipad ?


----------



## Alcath (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, les fichiers ppt, word ou excel restent visibles en grisé, mais ne s'ouvrent pas. Si vous avez la solution, merci. Sur un forum, j'ai eu la marche à suivre via itunes, mais les présentations restent muettes.


----------



## breizh85 (24 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait importer (de façon exploitable) des fichiers PDFs dans le keynote de l'ipad ?



On peut en effet les importer et les lires depuis ibooks.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Novembre 2011)

breizh85 a dit:


> On peut en effet les importer et les lires depuis ibooks.



Dans ibook je le savais ....  mais dans keynote ?


----------



## Jellybass (27 Novembre 2011)

Keynote sur iPad est fait pour lire les fichiers .key (Keynote '09 uniquement), .ppt / .pptx et peut-être .pps (pas essayé).

Pour tout le reste, il faut utiliser une application différente.


----------

